# Syncing Audible audiobooks on Kindle Fire with iThingies



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I listen to audiobooks using my iPod Touch and my Kindle Fire - I've also got the Audible app on my android phone but rarely use it on there.

The Fire and phone will sync with each other and the iPod will pick up the last position reached from the other two, but the Fire and phone won't pick it up from the iPod.

How do I get my Fire - and any other android devices - to sync BOTH ways with the iPod?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...  I think this problem has been reported before.  I've been able to do it.  Let me test, Linda.  Which gen iPod Touch do you have?

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a 4th gen Ipod Touch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Linda.  I've got a 5G, but I'll test; seems to me I was able to make it work the last time I tested.  Let me do the daily deal stuff first...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I listen to audiobooks using my iPod Touch and my Kindle Fire - I've also got the Audible app on my android phone but rarely use it on there.
> 
> The Fire and phone will sync with each other and the iPod will pick up the last position reached from the other two, but the Fire and phone won't pick it up from the iPod.
> 
> How do I get my Fire - and any other android devices - to sync BOTH ways with the iPod?


Linda--

I'm using Audible app 2.0.7 on my i'Touch 5G. The good news is I was able to get the Fire to pick up the location from the iPod. The bad news is I couldn't get it what I would call total consistency. But here's what seemed to work most often.

On the i'Touch, pause, then tap on the left arrow in the upper left hand corner of the device, which brings you to your library. Tap on the gear in the upper left hand corner to go to settings. Tap on both Sync Device Position and Refresh Library. (At different times, one or the other seemed to work, so I'd just do both of them.). Exit the app on the i'Touch. Enter the app on the i'Touch. Then try the audiobook on your Fire. If it doesn't work, sync and try again.

Note, in an earlier version of the Audible software, it seems to me it was easier to sync the device on the i'Touch; I think I could do it in one or two taps...there's a thread somewhere here in Fire Talk, I think.

If that doesn't work, put it in a paper bag, wave it around your head, and scream like a chicken. <obscure reference to 60's US TV show "The Dick Van **** Show."

No, seriously, let me know if this works at all for you.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy. I'll give that a go when I have a minute and report back.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I was fully prepared to put it in a paper bag, wave it around my head and scream like a chicken. Thankfully it won't be necessary as your solution worked!  

I guess I'll have to remember to do that each time I finish listening on the iPod - you'd think they'd make it automatic. Perhaps they don't want to make it too convenient to use alongside android thingies?

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I was fully prepared to put it in a paper bag, wave it around my head and scream like a chicken. Thankfully it won't be necessary as your solution worked!
> 
> I guess I'll have to remember to do that each time I finish listening on the iPod - you'd think they'd make it automatic. Perhaps they don't want to make it too convenient to use alongside android thingies?
> 
> Thanks, Betsy!


You'd think it would work better, for sure.

And for anyone who wants to see the "scream like a chicken" show AKA "The Impractical Joke", here it is on YouTube (don't know if it'll work for you, Linda).






Betsy


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I just watched the Dick Van **** show and laughed out loud!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pickett said:


> I just watched the Dick Van **** show and laughed out loud!


It's my favorite episode...

Betsy


----------

